# What does a Baby Budgie have to do to find a friend?



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Baby Skippy went visiting today in hopes of making friends with Sunny and Shelby but didn't have much luck. 

I came over to visit Sunny and Sparky in Sunny's cage!
I flewed over here all my myself.


Why do they keep getting farther away from me - don't they know I'm just a :baby: :budge: baby budgie?


Sunny is trying to look like an eagle or something 


Nobudgie wants to be my friend out: 


Owwww! :crying: Momma, Help!! Sparky bit my tail feathers two times!


Sparky is an ol' BULLY!


Momma rescued me and put me back in my own little cage to give everybudgie a time out.


Sunny says, "Well, I might decide to be his friend in a day or two&#8230;"


I now have Sparky back in his own cage.
Skippy has gone back over to try again with Sunny but when he got near Sunny, Sunny flew away. 
Since the baby can't fly well, he's now perched in Sunny's cage with Sunny on a perch about a foot above him. 
Sunny is looking at Skippy and singing to him but hasn't worked up the courage to go down and welcome him properly (yet). 

Oh my, Skippy has relaxed listening to Sunny's singing and is now taking a little budgie nap. :sleeping:​*


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

Awww, don't worry little Skippy, they'll come around to your irresistable baby charm soon!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh Skippy 

Those are great pictures


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Aww, Skippy, they will adjust to you soon enough and then you will have two forever buds. You are just too cute to resist.*


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

That was so adorable! I love your birds! And great pictures too...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww Skippy! Hang in there!! I Promise you will find a buddy with your sweet little personality!! :hug: 

Good job helping him with the transition momma Deb, you are his only buddy as of the moment it seems :hug:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:




​

Click to expand...

cutest. picture. EVER. <3

Chip is a bully too, he went from being terrified of little budgies to picking on the cockatiels all the time. He bugs Peanut sometimes too much she just takes it  Sometimes Peanut bugs the tiels too but it's just because she wants to snuggle up next to them and they won't have it! *


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Every budgie at Talk Budgies want to be your friend, Skippy! :budge:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Too cute! They will, hopefully, be friends soon enough.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Just like the new kid at the playground


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Great photos, Deb. I'm curious, though - I thought Skippy would be in quarantine, considering he's a newcomer. Is it because you know and trust where he's come from?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cheeno said:



Great photos, Deb. I'm curious, though - I thought Skippy would be in quarantine, considering he's a newcomer. Is it because you know and trust where he's come from?

Click to expand...

That's exactly correct, Eamon. 
Skippy is eight weeks old and came from Lindsey so I KNOW he's healthy.

I consider that period of time as his quarantine period from my budgies and them from him. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheeno said:


> Great photos, Deb. I'm curious, though - I thought Skippy would be in quarantine, considering he's a newcomer. Is it because you know and trust where he's come from?


Hi Eamon,

Skippy is from Lindsey's aviary, so we should all assume he's premo


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


CuteLittleBirdies said:



Aww Skippy! Hang in there!! I Promise you will find a buddy with your sweet little personality!! :hug: 

Good job helping him with the transition momma Deb, you are his only buddy as of the moment it seems :hug:

Click to expand...

I'm sure Skippy and Sunny will be good pals in a few more days. Since Sunny isn't afraid of Peachy, I'm sure he'll get used to sweet little Skippy before too much time passes.

Sunny and Skippy spent about an hour together in Sunny's cage this afternoon (door open with Momma supervising) and both even dozed off for awhile. *


----------



## DeannaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Skippy is a very cute baby. Adorable flock you have


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> That's exactly correct, Eamon.
> Skippy is eight weeks old and came from Lindsey so I KNOW he's healthy.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, Deb.


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Jedikeet said:


> Hi Eamon,
> 
> Skippy is from Lindsey's aviary, so we should all assume he's premo


Don''t get me wrong - I'd vouch for Lindsey to the moon and back, but I'm afraid I'm too paranoid to assume such a thing where budgies are concerned. It's just the way I am - I scare myself sometimes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm the cutest baby budgie,
I have fluffy little budgie cheeks
I love to sing and I love to swing
And I'm as happy as can be!

*​


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm so in love with Skippy,he is just to precious..he will charm them with his sweet innocence


----------



## sheeshshe (Jan 19, 2013)

awww, poor Skippy! that was quite the saga!


----------



## LouAnn (Jun 5, 2013)

If Skippy can't make friends just ship him out to me and I will be his friend for life. He is way toooo cute.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Skippy, just give Sunny and Sparky time to get to know how cute and funny you are. Then you will all be friends forever.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Awww!!! Skippy Indigo will play with you he will be friends with anyone... You can come over to Australia and have a holiday with my budgie... Skippy Indigo will pay for your fair to come and have a holiday with us and Indi and Skippy will be best of friends... You are so cute and Adorable... I'm sure that Sunny will be friends soon...*


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Skippy is a really nice looking little budgie!
Budgies like to be in a flock, maybe just try some neutral territory 
Lots of luck with him!


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *
> 
> cutest. picture. EVER. <3
> 
> Chip is a bully too, he went from being terrified of little budgies to picking on the cockatiels all the time. He bugs Peanut sometimes too much she just takes it  Sometimes Peanut bugs the tiels too but it's just because she wants to snuggle up next to them and they won't have it! *


Definately the cutest pic...soooo cute!


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Skippys colours are so beautiful


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Awww poor Skippy, the world can be such a cruel place to such a sweet little man!

He'll settle in soon though and when he's a big boy they won't pick on him I bet


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, Skippy! They're just stunned by your cuteness!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hopefully soon Skippy will make friends with Sunny and Sparky, no one can resist baby budgie cuteness!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Skippy, don't you worry. That's exactly what happened to Frankie when I added him to Charlie and Sammy's cage. A few months later, Frankie became the boss of the flock
You are too cute and they are jealous *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hey Skippy - I believe they are just Jealous! After all, you Are that Cute Adorable NEW BABY, and Everybudgie knows it!
I think Sunny is your best prospect - he's such a sweetheart, has recently lost his best friend, and was also bullied by Sparky for awhile - Let us know, OK?!
Wonderful cute pictures, as always, Deb!*


----------

